# Albino pigeon?



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Well, a few days ago one of my best birds eggs hatched! They had 2 babies but sadly one of them didn't make it all the way out of the egg. I now have one baby that Red and Rachel are sitting on but just today I have knowticed that the sqaub has red eyes and a very pink skin. Hes growing white feathers but the parents are both orange birds. The pupils on the squabs eyes are bright red that in the light they shine a very bright red. Normaly the eyes on a squab are a very dark brown that I have knowticed with my birds but what are the chances of actually having a albino pigeon? Is it common?

Im sure I will know for sure as soon as it starts getting older but is it true that the birds wont treat it very nicely, but will pick on it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi rosey_love,

That is very interesting, and the youngster does sound like it could be. What color are its legs & feet and toe nails?

Can you take a picture and post it?

Sometimes my pigeons will pick on a pigeon who stands out, either because of its behavior, if it looks vulnerable, and acts a little slow or withdrawn. I'm not sure if they sense its looks, but they do sense a difference in behavior.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey rosy you have a good point but here's a fact

Animals and people born with pink or red eyes after sometime turn out to be albino and also some animals can be ether albino or solid black. When I lived in New York I saw black squirrels seriously! there are such things as all black squirrels.

On T.V. I 've seen an albino Elk, albino squirrels, racoons, rabbits and even alibino lepords and jaguars!

and another thing their such things as albino Dalmatians! their basically Dalmatians born with solid white coats but as the get older they DON'T get spots! and if they do the spots are so light in colar that they blend in with the coat making it hard to see them

Anyway I'm glad to hear one of your pigeons is doing ok. 

If you want to when it gets old enough you can enter him the America family pet expo. If it comes to the state you live in h

here's a link to the site:

www.petexpola.com

Here's 4 names I thougt you might like

Boy names: 

Buckles

September


Girl names:

Virgina

Andi


I hope you like them. I'll post more later.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks alot to the both of you.

I will be posting pictures up. The feat are very white and the little yellow fuzz is not even yellow in fact its a very milky yellow, its almost white but not quit. Its not the color of a real squabs fuzz. The toe nails are all white. Some of my birds have a brownish black ring that goes around the tip of the beak but this ones color is a faded brown that looks almost orange. The beak itself is even a very pail white. When you look at the baby in the light it's eyes are a very red color.

As for the name, I love the name Andi. Wether its a girl or a boy I dont think it matters. I have pigeons named Martain and shes a girl.

The Pet Expo does come here but it wont be comming here again till next summer in August. Thats when it mainly comes here. I am Canadian so I dont think that thats the one that comes here but it might be im not sure.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think the name Andi is perfect and Martain, is also a great name. I have a hen named Anthony, myself, I don't think it matters.

Can't wait to see a picture of this very unusual pigeon.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Rosey, 

Congratulations on Red & Rachel's new baby Sorry to hear the other chick didn't make it though

It sounds like you could very well have an albino pigeon squab, the red eyes and description sounds very much (to me) like a case of albinoism.

Take a picture and post it when you can


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Rosy,

I'm glad you like the name Andi.

One time I heard of a guy named Kelly!

Ha ha ha ha

Kind of funny isn't it?

I hope you post photo of Andi

when you get the chance


----------

